# started answering my phone



## Andrea (Sep 1, 2004)

I just recently started answering my own phone when it rings. I used to aviod the phone at all costs especially if it was someone I knew :con . Anyway I will answer the phone when someone I know calls, but I still aviod the bill collectors.


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdfdf


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hey, that's good. I avoid the collectors too :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Great job. As badly cliche as it is, "just do it."


----------



## cindyk089 (Oct 16, 2007)

oh, wow. that is great! I hate to answer my phone too. I changed my number the other day and only gave the number to my kids and one friend. That is all I can handle right now. It is amazing! I never thought anyone else in the world didn't like to answer their phone besides me. :thanks


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Great job!









I avoid answering the phone sometimes but mostly because I know it's not going to be for me.


----------



## helpfulheart (Mar 21, 2006)

Answering the phone is hard for me too, especially if it's my parents. I have slowly gotten into the habit of not looking at the caller ID and just picking up. Some motivation for me to pick up the phone when it rings is to think about how much more difficult it is when the caller leaves a message. There is so much more anxiety for me to even think about calling them back!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Andrea said:


> I just recently started answering my own phone when it rings. I used to aviod the phone at all costs especially if it was someone I knew :con . Anyway I will answer the phone when someone I know calls, but I still aviod the bill collectors.


Andrea,

Thank goodness for Caller ID. I need to reactivate the one I have that actually produces the name of the caller. I currently use a $10 phone that displays the number. It is actually one that was originally advertised in commercials for $19.95 :lol. It has a built in clock, light, calculator, and speakerphone!

Anyway - congratulations on your achievement! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi guys, I just joined yesterday (posted in intro section). It's good to see other people who hate to answer their phone. I have been turning mine off sometimes because I get symptoms of SA sometimes just thinking about talking on the phone. I hate when friends call and want me to go out and I have to make excuses not to, so it's easier just to turn the phone off.

Now that I see someone who has gotten to the point of not answering their phone at all, it's made me reconsider. I certainly don't want that to happen to me and that's the direction I'm headed. I guess I will make an effort to answer my phone and leave it turned on all the time now. Congratulations on your step forward!


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Lateralus said:


> I hate when friends call and want me to go out and I have to make excuses not to, so it's easier just to turn the phone off.


I do the same thing. :lol


----------



## elky (Sep 9, 2006)

i'll generally answer my phone, I don't get that many calls though so it's not a huge deal for me. actually, i wish i did get more calls heh


----------



## MonaRevolté (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats, Andrea, way to go! :clap 

I'm working on the same issue at the moment, and slowly improving.


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

That's great, Andrea! :banana


----------

